# Casa



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sono in pigiama. Che non è nemmeno un vero pigiama. Io non uso pigiami, ma tute e calzettoni anti scivolo.
Mattia mi ha lasciata dormire stamattina, uscendo presto e andando al flap.
Mi sono svegliata tardi, con una stanchezza addosso quasi piacevole.
Non ricordavo come è bello svegliarsi tardi. Rimanere sotto le coperte lottando con i 1200 gatti che ti camminano sopra, sbucano da sotto le lenzuola  e si strusciano ovunque come se fossero secoli che non ti vedono.
E' proprio sensazione di casa. Appartenenza ecco.
Bevendo i miei soliti 200 caffè (con orzo) mi ha acchiappato la sindrome di Cenerentola, ovvero. Pulizie.

Sto ancora pulendo. Vetri. Tende. Polvere. Mobili. Pavimenti. Lavatrici.
Piacevole. Incredibile ma vero.
Pulisco e non mi pesa. Quasi una catarsi.

Ho perso di nuovo mezzo chilo. Normale dice papi. -Il tuo metabolismo da inceneritore è così. E' come il mio. Continua a seguire la dieta ingrassante e non preoccuparti del peso ballerino.-
D'accordo. Continuo.

In casa non sono nemmeno a metà dell'opera ma è già tutto diverso.
Mettere a posto fuori per poi continuare dentro e riequilibrarmi con il resto dell'umanità.

Mattia continua a mandarmi sms.
_Sei la mia vita.
Ti amo.
Forza crotalo._

E' qualche giorno che imita Crozza con Briatore ed è davvero uguale. 
Mi dice che sono _il toooop. Il sooogno._
Mi fa ridere di brutto.
E' proprio kreti kreti kreti.
Un adorabile kreti.
Non solo lui.
Anche gli amici. Che mi sono intorno. Silenziosi ma presenti. Che rispettano il mio modo allegorico di affrontare le mie crisi.
Ci sono. Con piccoli gesti ma senza essere invasivi.


sono davvero stanca


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

si è rotta la lavatrice.




sono ancora più stanca.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

ho aggiustato la lavatrice.

ma la stanchezza rimane


----------

